
Learn CSS Flexbox for free through interactive screencasts - judofyr
https://scrimba.com/g/gflexbox
======
usernameisvince
This is great! Exactly what I was looking for to learn Flexbox

------
ivanbuncic
Great. Scrimba is amazing really!

------
lmenus
Love what you guys are doing!

